# PCGH-Spycam: PCGH 08 2012 vorgestellt - bevor sie gerippt wird



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Spycam: PCGH 08 2012 vorgestellt - bevor sie gerippt wird gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Spycam: PCGH 08 2012 vorgestellt - bevor sie gerippt wird


----------



## lol2k (28. Juni 2012)

Coole Idee!
Das überhaupt ein so gutes Fachmagazin mit abwechselungsreichen Themen und bezahlbarem Preis gerippt im Netz landet ist mir unverständlich


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2012)

Tja, es gibt eben Leute, die sich auch ihr Mittagessen downloaden würden, wenn es ginge. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Das Heft lebt ja nicht von Luft und Diebe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (28. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus. 
Schnell noch ein Stossgebet abschicken, damit das gute Stück schon am Samstag im Briefkasten liegt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2012)

Könnte ich eh nichts damit anfangen... Da ich kein iPad oder sonstiges besitze, könnte ich die gerippte PCGH nicht auf dem Kl... äh, _in Ruhe_ lesen 
Abgesehen davon bin ich ja eh Abonnent ^^


----------



## McZonk (28. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich ist der Postbote wieder schnell und es gibt schön Lesestoff fürs WE, verspricht ja wieder ne sehr interessante Ausgabe zu werden!


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2012)

Oh stimmt ja, dann hoffe ich auch das ich sie vor Montag bekomme


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juni 2012)

Man könnte ja eine Art Steckbrief entwerfen und die User Aufrufen den Raubkopierer zu finden oder zumindest sachdienliche Hinweise zu geben.

Belohnung: Ein PCGH-Abo für lau und dieses mal auch ganz legal oder ein freier Griff in das unerschöpfliche Hardware-Lager der PCGH.


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2012)

Macht sich da wirklich jemand den Aufwand und scannt die Zeitschrift ein? 

Und vor allem, wer liest so was??? Entweder wird das ja fett groß, oder man kann die Grafiken knicken...

Ganz abgesehen davon habt ihr ja die alten Ausgaben auf DVD gepackt. 

Ich seh da echt keinen Sinn, warum das einer machen sollte, und noch weniger, warum man sich das dann auch noch aus dem Netz holen wollte. Das tolle an der Zeitung ist doch, das ich die in der bahn lesen kann ohne Strom ohne alles, einfach Papier, und so drin rum blättern kann wie ich will


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2012)

Also so sehr mich die PDFs auch interessieren ich hab mir noch keine einzige davon angesehen. Hab nämlich nur einen PC und an dem so große Textmengen aus ner Print zu lesen ist irgendwie total umständlich


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Macht sich da wirklich jemand den Aufwand und scannt die Zeitschrift ein?


 
Bei Pubbels gibts die als e-Paper!
Hab ich schonmal mit meinem Tablet genutzt, ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Bei der 1280x800 auf 7" ist alles schärfer als gedruckt (oder kommt einem so vor) und die Bilder und Diagramme sind einfach klasse damit anzusehen.


----------



## Kondar (28. Juni 2012)

ka warum aber das Video wird hier am Firmenarbeitsplatz geblockt.

Die PCG-H lese als einzige zeitschrieft seit dem Erscheinen immer noch mit Vergügen.
Gibt zwar vieles zu verbessern (z.B. Einkaufsführer taugen nichts) aber unter dem Stricht 
das "rundeste" was es zu (offline)lesen gibt.


----------



## speedstar (28. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt eben Leute, die sich auch ihr Mittagessen downloaden würden, wenn es ginge. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Das Heft lebt ja nicht von Luft und Diebe.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Dieses Denken nervt immer mehr. Es handelt sich um eine freizugängliche Zeitschrift und kein seltenes Sammlerexemplar.
Das erinnert an den Artikel vom Herrn Möllendorf über 600€ teure Smartphones und die mangelnde Bereitschaft 1,49€ für eine App auszugeben. Gibt nur eines zu sagen:

*Heutzutage kennen die Leute von allem den Preis und von nichts den Wert.*
Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray, Kapitel 4 / Lord Henry, Oscar Wilde


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Juni 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich seh da echt keinen Sinn, warum das einer machen sollte, und noch weniger, warum man sich das dann auch noch aus dem Netz holen wollte. Das tolle an der Zeitung ist doch, das ich die in der bahn lesen kann ohne Strom ohne alles, einfach Papier, und so drin rum blättern kann wie ich will


 
Ich hab am Klo ein extra kleines PCGH-Regal. 
Das ist immer gut sortiert: Die aktuelle Ausgabe und 3-5 ältere aus den letzten 9 Jahren. Immer aus unterschiedlichen Jahren per Zufall aus meinem großen Regal ausgewählt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. September 2012)

Also soetwas am PC zu lesen, das kann ich nicht verstehen..ich habe mir mal ein Buch in pdf Format günstig gekauft und "versucht am PC zu lesen"..

Ach nee, da bin ich wohl noch eher "konservativ"..., ich brauche was zu "rascheln" zwischen den Fingern,...


----------

